
6th RISC-V Workshop Proceedings - jobstijl
https://riscv.org/2017/05/6th-risc-v-workshop-proceedings/
======
vkuruthers
Is anyone using RISC-V in commercial, shipping projects? If so, was wondering
what the process was to convince management to go this route over the huge
choice of other platforms out there?

